# 2 shows recording, same time, both on tuner 1?



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

Just had vip 622 installed, upgrade/sidegrade from 942. 

Set to single TV mode, 1 TV. L365 software.

I've probably just missed a setting somewhere but here's my problem:

This morning 2 shows were recording simultaniously. In the PVR list both were shown as recording, on tuner 1. Selecting the 2nd program being recorded on the list and choosing view, or start over always brought up program #1. 

Now in the EPG (program guide) show 1 in list was shown recording on tuner 1, while show 2 was shown recording on tuner 2. Selecting show 2 from this list and pressing enter also brought up message 'can only be .... in live mode. switch to live mode' selcting yes brought up show 2 live and discontinued recording of show 1 with no warning.

Clicking on a third program in the guide brings up this will stop recording of ... I don't remember if it was show 1 or 2. (this was while both shows were recording)

Wondering if any of the gurus here have seen this? And a possible cure, to prevent a repeat? Or might this just be a freak alignment of the planets and should go away?

I've had 721, 921 and 942 recivers and don't recall ever seeing somthing like this before.

P.S. both were Dish Pass timers

And after recording was completed both shows played fine from the PVR list.

TIA


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

My guess is that one was recording from satellite tuner one and one was recording from the OTA tuner (always listed as tuner one with an antenna symbol).


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

Bill R said:


> My guess is that one was recording from satellite tuner one and one was recording from the OTA tuner (always listed as tuner one with an antenna symbol).


Nope, no antenna hooked up, both were sat stations, Spike and TV Land I believe. Also that doesn't explain why I could only view what was on tuner 1, and why in the PVR list both were tuner one and on the Guide list they were listed normally as tuner 1 and tuner 2.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

When you selected show #2 from the EPG you were asking tuner #1 to switch to that show. It warned you of the conflict because you were recording something else on that tuner. If you wanted to watch the show being recorded on #2 tuner, you could simply have selected it from the DVR menu and indicated whether you wanted to join the show concurent with the recording or to watch from the beginning. 

Pat


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> When you selected show #2 from the EPG you were asking tuner #1 to switch to that show. It warned you of the conflict because you were recording something else on that tuner. If you wanted to watch the show being recorded on #2 tuner, you could simply have selected it from the DVR menu and indicated whether you wanted to join the show concurent with the recording or to watch from the beginning.
> 
> Pat


Yes, I understand that. I posted that detail for completeness. And IMHO this should be a bug for Dish to resolve: if a recording is in progress, ie a tuner is tuned to the station, it should not try to tune a second tuner to that station. <at least in single TV mode>

the problem was that I could only get to the show recording on tuner 1 from the DVR menu, choosing show #2 would always display show #1. Additionaly both shows showed as recording from tuner #1 in the DVR list.

Totally bizzare.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you know how it works in single mode, what's the problem? Tuner #1 is the only tuner available directly from the EPG. PIP and the DVR menu are the routes to Tuner #2. That is consistent with dual mode TV1 uses Tuner #1 (and OA) and TV2 uses tuner #2 and PIP is unavailable.

Pat


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> That is consistent with dual mode TV1 uses Tuner #1 (and OA) and TV2 uses tuner #2 and PIP is unavailable.


No, there isn't a one-to-one relationship between TV1 and Tuner 1. If you unplug the cable connected to tuner 2 on the back of the receiver, the Sat lost message may appear on TV1 while TV2 doesn't skip a beat.


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for your help Pat getting to the bottom of this, I will try to clarify the problem.

1. I am in single TV mode, One TV connected.

2. DVR list, 2 shows are recording BOTH show that they are recording for tuner 1. This does not seem correct wouldn't one be from each tuner. not expected behavior.

3. click on show 1 tuner 1 in dvr list, show one displays. expected behavior.

4. click on show 2, which identifys itself as tuner 1 in this list, and 1 is again displayed. not expected behavior.

5. go to epg show 1 is displayed as recording to tuner 1 show 2 is shown as recording to tuner 2, while this is expected behavior it is different then #2 above.

I expect this has to do with some setting relating to 1 tv or 2, but I don't know where to find it. As far as I know this unit is set to single tv mode. set via front panel yesterday. Perhaps I have dual mode and single mode reversed? I expect single mode is for one tv and dual mode for 2 tv's? I have just one TV connected.

As I recall on my 942 if I selected either of the two currently recording programs from the DVR list, that program could be viewed.

--Later that day --- 

I just ran home to confirm some setting as this seems wierd.

1. turned reciever on, on timer is running. DVR menu shows red dot with a '1' overlaid. (box is set to prefer tuner 2 for recording)

2. Box is set to single mode confirmed by front indicator lights.

3. go to guide pick a channel, info says this is on tuner 1

4. back to guide scroll down channel being recording, this one shows a red dot with 2 overlaid, I take this to mean tuner 2 is recording, as expected. but this doesn't jive with #1 above.

5. back to dvr menu, program still recording with a 1 overlaid. 

6. try to view program being recorded, via the dvr menu, box just goes back to the live station.

7. while watching the live station hit record, go to dvr list two programs are recording both have #1 overlaid on them.


Reciever is set to single mode, but does this sound like dual mode? Perhaps a reboot, or do I have a setting wrong somewhere. My sometimes faulty memory says that I should be was able to watch either program being recorded on my 942 (disconected now) and I can certainly do it on my 721. I just tried it.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The only thing that is confusing is that the place that you can see which tuner is being used for recording is the EPG. It is not important other-wise. The need to know in single mode is the double warning that you are about to take a tuner away from a recording by live tuning a show. The 622 provides those warnings. There is nothing wrong with your machine. It is normal not to indicate which tuner is being used when in single mode - except to provide the above mentioned warnings.

Pat


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> The only thing that is confusing is that the place that you can see which tuner is being used for recording is the EPG. It is not important other-wise. The need to know in single mode is the double warning that you are about to take a tuner away from a recording by live tuning a show. The 622 provides those warnings. There is nothing wrong with your machine. It is normal not to indicate which tuner is being used when in single mode - except to provide the above mentioned warnings.
> 
> Pat


Sorry you lost me a little there. the 622 is indicating which tuner is being used, correctly in the EPG and incorectly in the DVR list. I'm pretty used to buggy Dish software at this point and don't really care about that aspect, I just thought it would be usefull to note here.

The problem I have is:

I cannot watch a show being recorded on tuner #2, while it is being recorded. When I choose that show from the dvr list, it always displays video from Tuner 1.. whether tuner one is live tv or recording a different show. Reciver is in single user mode.

I do not recall this being the case on my 921 or 942 and I have tested it on my 721 where I can watch video being recorded on tuner 1 or 2.

There must be some other setting then the single user mode I am missing, or does it just need a reboot. or just a boot 

What are the reboot methods on the 622, besides yanking the plug?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Hold down the front panel power button till it boots (maybe 10 seconds).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Last night I had three timers recording at the same time, all three said they were on output1 because I am running in single mode. In single mode all recording assumes it will be seen on output1. This is normal and by design. Do not confuse tuners with outputs. 622 has three tuners and two outputs.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Last night I had three timers recording at the same time, all three said they were on output1 because I am running in single mode. In single mode all recording assumes it will be seen on output1. This is normal and by design. Do not confuse tuners with outputs. 622 has three tuners and two outputs.


I wish Dish offered a dedicated single mode only 622 with software optimized for that application. The software would be simpler and cleaner.


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Last night I had three timers recording at the same time, all three said they were on output1 because I am running in single mode. In single mode all recording assumes it will be seen on output1. This is normal and by design. Do not confuse tuners with outputs. 622 has three tuners and two outputs.


So the question still remains, can you watch any of the 3 recordings while they are recording? Either 'live' (the view button) or from the beginning of the recording 'Start over' button.

or when you choose recording 2 or 3 does it revert back to recording 1?

TIA


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

djtowle said:


> So the question still remains, can you watch any of the 3 recordings while they are recording? Either 'live' (the view button) or from the beginning of the recording 'Start over' button.
> TIA


Absolutely.


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Absolutely.


And that's my problem, I cannot. If I try to watch the show recording on the second tuner it reverts to tuner one.

Re-Boot in Progress 

We'll see if that fixes it.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you have sharing turned on?


----------



## djtowle (Feb 2, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Absolutely.


Rebooting the reciever via the power-hold-down method has cured the problem. I can now watch either show being recorded.

Thank you everyone for the help.


----------

